# Java Fern Deficiency?



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

My javas are starting to die, they are turning very dark brown starting at the stem of the leaf towards the tip of the leaf. Does anyone know waht kind of deficiency it is? 

I am not dosing any thing at all, just water changes.. Im trying to buy some trace but my area doesnt have em, i'll have to order online!!


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

That sounds like normal behavior if it is only happening to a few leaves... After the leaf turns brown you'll probably find little fernlets beginning to grow from it. Is it a few leaves or the whole plant?


----------



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

I hope so... but whole plants turning brown in the center and growing brown outwards. It seems that the rhizome is still healthy.


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Nexed said:


> My javas are starting to die, they are turning very dark brown starting at the stem of the leaf towards the tip of the leaf. Does anyone know waht kind of deficiency it is?
> 
> I am not dosing any thing at all, just water changes.. Im trying to buy some trace but my area doesnt have em, i'll have to order online!!


Hi, this is because there is a lack of potassium. Java fern need Po4 too but the defficiency is a green dark color. Regards


----------



## pminister (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep Potassium is a cause of it, though just give it time to settle. Mine did the same thing, when i first put it in my tank. Plus it is a hardy plant, eventually you will notice some shoots growing off it like someone mentioned .

Patience


----------



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks all... I was looking for flourish but all i could find is API "leaf zone". It has good amount of potassium i think.. dumped in 25ml last night!

Now.... to get some excel!! lol


----------

